# NSPR (NSPPR pending) Rule Changes Passed



## muffntuf (Mar 12, 2012)

These are the rules that went to the ASPC Board meeting this past weekend - for more details you can email or PM me.

NSPR (NSPPR pending) had a significant boost this past weekend at the Spring ASPC Board Meeting. The Board saw the wisdom in passing all of the rule proposals , and made the DNA testing extraordinary for 2012. They stated that the current rules stagnated the growth of the division and offered no value to the program. The DNA testing rule was believed to be a hardship to the division’ s growth.

Those two statements alone set the precipice to allow the Board to vote unanimously and pass all of the rule proposals. And we Thank the Board for their wisdom in passing these.

To summarize which proposals passed from convention this weekend:

1) Name change to National Sport Performance Pony Registry (pends trademark research and application acceptance. Approximate time within six months). All ponies previously issued registration papers under NSPR will be noted the same as NSPPR for all intensive purposes and will not be issued a new registration paper.

2) NSPR (NSPPR pending) will have their own division section of the rule book (the Rules Committee had already contacted me a month ago to start working on that and we have gone through and cleaned up what we can without submitting a rule change proposal for convention this year).

3) NSPR (NSPPR pending) DNA – and because you will ask me what the DNA rule is I will type it out here - this was extraordinary for 2012:

Starting January 1, 2012, the NSPR (NSPPR) will be open to register any pony 14.2 hands and under that can be verified that one parent is registered in either the ASPC or AMHR registries.

A NSPR (NSPPR pending) pony maybe registered by showing proof of parentage by submitting a stallion report filed according to Section Three, page 40, recording the stallion and/or dam recognized registration numbers on said form by January 15th.

The NSPR (NSPPR pending) ponies prior to January 1, 2012 will be open to any pony 14.2 hands and under that can be verified by DNA that one parent is registered in either the ASPC or AMHR registry. A stallion report is not required for ponies foaled prior to January 1, 2012 in order to register. DNA forms are available from the National office or the website at www.shetlandminiature.com.

What does this mean to you? For foals and ponies foaled prior to January 1, 2012 have to be DNA tested along with the dam and sire.

Foals born January 1, 2012 and going forward, must have a stallion report (if the sire of said pony is registered ASPC) or if the dam is the registered ASPC animal – that must be recorded.

If you plan to register a foal this year and the foal was foaled January 1, 2012 and after – you WILL HAVE TO FILE A LATE STALLION REPORT AND PAY THE LATE STALLION REPORT FEE.

Again - Foals born prior to January 1, 2012 have to follow the old process.

4) NSPR (NSPPR) Division Standards

5) NSPR (NSPPR) Performance Halter Classes – passed (will be in effect for the 2013 show season and is an OPTIONAL class(es))

6) NSPR (NSPPR) Yearling and Two Year Old Long Line Class – passed (will be in effect for the 2013 show season and is an OPTIONAL class(es))

7) NSPR (NSPPR) Yearling and Two Year Old In Hand Trail Class - passed (will be in effect for the 2013 show season and is an OPTIONAL class(es))

8) NSPR (NSPPR) Showmanship At Halter - passed (will be in effect for the 2013 show season and is an OPTIONAL class(es))


----------



## brasstackminis (Apr 7, 2012)

In refrence to the mare being the ASPR or AMHR registered animal...how is it "recorded"???


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 7, 2012)

There is the dam listing on the stallion report to report the ASPC or AMHR mares being used as the 50% of the shetland or miniature side of the foal. That must be filed.


----------



## brasstackminis (Apr 8, 2012)

Ok so If I have a ASPC or AMHR mare that is bred to a non ASPC or AMHR stallion...I have to file a stallion report on him with the ASPC/AMHR? You lost me. I have registered and bred many AMHR/AMHA horses, so I get the stallion report thing


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 10, 2012)

That is correct, you have to file a stallion report for either the mare or the stallion that is ASPC/AMHR.


----------

